# Red Tiger Lotus / Red Dwarf Lily Differences?



## WiyRay

like the title suggests, i dont really know if there's a difference between the two. which one might be better?

both grow big red leaves underwater. 
both sends shoots up to the water surface.
both tend to stop growing underwater leaves once surface leaves are established.

anyways, i'm looking for a short plant with red leaves that can just hover around my baby dwarf tears. if anyone knows of another plant thats better that would be good too 

cheers =)


----------



## ameekplec.

The red tiger lotus (Nymphea zenkeri) and Red dwarf lily (Nuphar stellata) look very similar, but their leaves are pretty different - for one, the leaves of the lily get much larger at the same size of stalk. Also, the zenkeri dwarfs much easier. 

It is possible to keep a zenkeri very short - I have a red one that is probably no more than 3" in diameter, and about .5" high, and has been growing new leaves and look healthy. Keep it well lit and make sure to trim any growth that shoots for the surface.


----------

